# Fully Guided Spring Turkey Hunts



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It's that time again guys.......SPRING GOBBLER HUNTIN !! 

Application dates for the 1st season hunt ZZ 301 are Jan.1st thru Feb. 1st so don't forget to gett'em in !! 
234 late season hunts are available over the counter.

I'll be offering fully guided hunts again this year on over 1800+ acres on 24 different private properties in 4 counties. 
Montcalm, Gratiot, Ionia and Isabella. 
I've also picked up 2 new properties this winter that have yet to see a bird hunter. 

With this mild winter we're having the survival rate is going to be outstanding and I'm expecting a _banner_ Spring season !

Success rates last year ran about 90% with lots of nice birds bagged. One mature old Gobbler Duckcommander killed sported the longest beard I've ever seen. _14 1/4 inches_ !!

I've already began scouting and am seeing large flocks of Turkeys with some _exceptional _Longbeards.

I've also upgraded " Thunderdome " and now have a 24' camper with all the trimmings. She's comfortable and sleeps 2 nicely.
Your welcome to bunk here at the house, or there's a motel 5 blocks uptown that runs about 40 bucks a night.

Ok, now. This is hunting guys. My _#1 priority_ is the quality of your hunt and I do my homework.
I put in _countless_ hours of scouting. Your hunt actually starts 3 days before you even arrive with me scouting out the different properties again for the current location of the birds, the preferred food sources and roosts. I have many different areas to hunt so as to not over hunt any one farm so the birds won't be pressured or call shy. I also try not to hunt any given property more than 3-4 times the entire season, with alot of farms only being hunted twice. To me, this ensures a quality hunt and good flocks of birds for the next season. I'll also have tent blinds set up and ready to go the night before you guys get here.

We will be hunting wild birds. _*I cannot guarantee a kill*_. 
If anybody promises a kill, they are either pulling your leg, or hunting behind a fence. 
_I do neither_.
I've guided alot of guys from right here on the site, many are repeat clients. Most have killed a bird, some have not. 
_I encourage you to check my references with the successful and un-successful hunters alike before booking a hunt with me._
References are availabe upon request.

All I can promise is to do my best doing what I do best:_ Calling and Hunting Spring Gobblers._I _can_ make one promise tho, you _will _have a great time !

This is your hunt and I can tailor it any way you'd like. 
Run and gun.
Walk and Call.
Sit and Call.
Morning and afternoon hunts, or hunt hard all day. It's up to you.

Some guys just like to sip a cup of coffee and listen to the woods wake up while I do my thing.
Others like to bring their calls and participate in the calling. No problem, again, this is your hunt.

I'd be happy to make this a learning experience and pass on what I've been taught and learned over the years if you wish.

A little about my background : 
Rod Benson is probably one of the top 5 Turkey Callers/Hunters in the world in my opinion and I mentored under him for 6 years.
I'm also currently on Pro-Staff for A-Way Outdoors Television and have learned much from Greg Abbas. 
2 men that are tops in their game.
I'm also on Pro-Staff for many of the top manufactures in the business and give seminars/teach the art of calling and hunting deer and turkeys all over the country as well as authoring numerous articles.

For those of you that have never watched a sunrise in the Spring Turkey woods and listened to the thundering gobble of a Longbeard greeting a new day, or had an old Boss Gobbler come in at full strut gobbling his head off are in for something that you'll _never_ forget and one of the most exciting hunting experiences you'll ever have.
_There's nothing like it on Gods green earth_. 

To book a hunt, feel free to shoot me a PM or clicking on the Turkey Hunting banner will bring up my home email addy.

Price for a fully guided hunt is 150.00 per gun, per day. OR 2 guys, 2 days for 500.00.
This includes food, lodging and guide. ( Me  )
All you'll need to bring is your shoot'in iron, camo, and be ready to hunt !


Have Fun and Good Luck to all this season.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey buddy, sounds like your ready for another successful year. If I was closer to you I just might come along sometime. Talk to you soon and you guys should be taking this offer.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

This will be a tremendous learning experience for my son (the little guy in the avatar) and I as this is only my 2nd year chasin turks. I think all I did last year was scare them away!:yikes:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Dave ! Your welcome up anytime, but I'll have to charge you double. 



KalamazooKid, I'm looking forward to it. I really enjoy guiding Father/Son teams. We'll be into the birds at first light, then hang onto your hat ! lol :coolgleam


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Just a heads up. For anybody that tries to get ahold of me, I'll be out of town at the Wis. Deer Expo and won't be back home till next Monday night.

Tomorrows the last day for tags, don't forget to gett'em in !


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you had great teachers. I don't know alot about Rod Benson or his calls but I have met Greg Abbas and have seen his program alot. He knows his stuff! I am kind of looking for a guide somewhere I can shoot a Merriam. If you have any to refer I am interested.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Tom hows your bookings going?

Do you want to let anyone who might be looking know of any openings????


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Oppps, sorry Joel, I haven't been on here much lately and didn't see your post.

I'm just about booked up with only 1, maybe 2 openings left for late season.


----------



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

Remember me. :evil: 

One of these days I am going to come back home and go on a bird hunt with you. I need to know how it is done. The last three years I have drawn the areas I want in MI but have still have not been able to make it. 

All the best to you this season. Just keep em safe....

Jeff


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

How could I forget. 

Give me a call anytime Jeff.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

When is the end of the season clearance sale??? You got any $20 hunts????:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Sure do, They start June 1st.


----------

